# PPI Collection- HOLY CATS!



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Found this on Fleabay. A pretty nice collection of old school PPI amps and processors. They seem to be in very nice condition. BUT...the price is crazy...and shipping is well, alittle high.

O s Precision Power Complete Vintage Set from Amps Processors PPI 10 000 Watts | eBay

Actually, I think the guy selling them has posted on this board in the past.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's expensive but certainly a nice collection.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, you're right.
He's on here time to time as OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Bret,
Ya I may log in once in a while just to check on you  
But I could be on here more than you think just not logged in huh?
Have a good one Bret!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you know what this looks like to me? here goes:

"if you dont get rid of all those amplifiers you dont use I swear I will leave you"
"ok, honey!, I will put them on ebay and see if eveyone wants to buy them"
"ok, that is all I ask" *kiss kiss*


then he puts them up there as a package that no one will actually every buy for a price no one would actually pay, lol. then he can say he tried and no one bought them, lol.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd tell the wife to kick rocks if she pulled that on me.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

minbari said:


> you know what this looks like to me? here goes:
> 
> "if you dont get rid of all those amplifiers you dont use I swear I will leave you"
> "ok, honey!, I will put them on ebay and see if eveyone wants to buy them"
> ...


In most cases id have to agree, someone turning over a collection like that, in stellar condition must have his hand forced. I mean, think of all the years it took to care and protect a set up like that from harm, theft or the elements..

Not this guy, he has a plan for bigger and better things I bet. Priced to keep out the tire kickers for sure. I bet he has had some or will have some sweet offers.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

minbari said:


> you know what this looks like to me? here goes:
> 
> "if you dont get rid of all those amplifiers you dont use I swear I will leave you"
> "ok, honey!, I will put them on ebay and see if eveyone wants to buy them"
> ...


I wish I could say you were 100% right! :laugh: The ONLY thing you are right on is I don't care if I sell them  They are Great amps and Equipment!!!  How about this???.....It is My equipment and I can put it on FEEBAY for whatever I would like to entertain offers at to part with it???Is that ok Sweetheart?Are you mad because I'm not giving it away,you don't own it,or never will honey??? Is that ok with you dear??? *kiss kiss* 
B.T.W. I am not married,Have 2 beautiful kids,and plenty more equipment to play with honey

Here is a peek of some of the rest of my stuff I should be getting rid of dear 


OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT's Library | Photobucket

PPI State Of The ART Photos by OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT | Photobucket

Believe it or not there are people out there who buy stuff because they want it,like it,and money is no issue :surprised:

Anymore questions?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I read that correctly, $1500.00 for the shipping ?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Believe it or not there are people out there who buy stuff because they want it,like it,and money is no issue :surprised:
> 
> Anymore questions?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I wish I could say you were 100% right! :laugh: The ONLY thing you are right on is I don't care if I sell them  They are Great amps and Equipment!!!  How about this???.....It is My equipment and I can put it on FEEBAY for whatever I would like to entertain offers at to part with it???Is that ok Sweetheart?Are you mad because I'm not giving it away,you don't own it,or never will honey??? Is that ok with you dear??? *kiss kiss*
> B.T.W. I am not married,Have 2 beautiful kids,and plenty more equipment to play with honey
> 
> Here is a peek of some of the rest of my stuff I should be getting rid of dear
> ...


IMJ is right.....David.
You read Minbari's post all wrong.
It wasn't a shot at you; he was hypothesizing a reason.

Haven't we've been down this road with you before?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/113338-anyone-know-who-guy-rare-ppi-orion-stuff.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Did I read that correctly, $1500.00 for the shipping ?


Hi,
What you read was $6500.00 shipped O.B.O.

Thanks


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> IMJ is right.....David.
> You read Minbari's post all wrong.
> It wasn't a shot at you; he was hypothesizing a reason.
> 
> ...


Hi Bret,
Yes we have down many different roads.From the first incident you nicely posted the link from me trying to sell on Ebay when I was new,to me trying to sell stuff on here,and now more bad publicity on here trying to sell on FEEBAY again.This is what I was trying to avoid.

*Did anyone ever think when you smash someone online how far the ripple effect goes?Destroying possible sales etc....? I found this link on Google like the first one a long time ago *

I apologize if someone got offended by my reply but it's getting old getting smashed here.Jason what's up?I Like the Pic and I'll do that  Good to hear from ya again  Hope all is well

done deal :coolgleamA:

Thanks Bret


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I wasn't smashing you, man. Breaking balls, teasing slightly, maybe. 

Sarcasm doesn't always come through on screen

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

I LOVE YOU BRET! GIVE ME MY T SHIRT BACK!!!! :inout:


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember trying to deal with this guy last year.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Is that all you got?.... sweetheart!!!


----------



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

This gear would be perfect for my aquamarine, low-rider mini-truck with pink neon lights underneath it.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> Is that all you got?.... sweetheart!!!


What did I ever do or say to you Doc? 
I'm not trying to start problems with anyone.
I Just googled my amps,saw this link,and tried to put out/prevent Another fire or more slander. 

Thanks for the comment though 
Have a good one....
:smoking:


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I was playing around, definitely not harassing you.... love your collection and if the shipping wasn't $1500 I would probably make an offer.. so if I offered $4000 cash and picked them up would you entertain the offer? .... Keith ?


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

make sure you get some good pics Kieth as they are not perfect


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

At close to $500 each they would need to be in very good condition....I picked up 3 in the original boxes and in perfect condition for about $425 each with shipping....


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> I was playing around, definitely not harassing you.... love your collection and if the shipping wasn't $1500 I would probably make an offer.. so if I offered $4000 cash and picked them up would you entertain the offer? .... Keith ?


LOL The shipping is not 1500.00.I was asking 6500.00 O.B.O. for the whole set.
I know you guys think i'm nuts which is fine but by the time feebay,paypal,and fully insured shipping cuts that number down some...When I tried to list this package on here before it was removed due to no serial # photo's of each individual thing,and a few other problems I guess.Anyways FeeBay is easier to list,and advertise for someone who has big pockets or wants to buy a complete retro set up.Like the mini truck idea 

Glad you Found some great finds and steals!

Thank You Doc


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT (Jan 26, 2012)

MCLSOUND said:


> make sure you get some good pics Kieth as they are not perfect


Who said Perfect about any of my equipment MCLSOUND?The Pro Mos 450's are near mint and seals intact.All of the processors are Like new with seals intact and maybe a few in the box?I'm not sure how many seals are on the 2300's but the are not advertised as N.I.B. ....I'll send pics from all angles or whatever They want if someone is serious but my equipment is as advertised.

Thanks for the input


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I still have all the pics you sent me is all...I am sure Keith will appreciate it as he is a fair man...I am not trying to start anything,just that I remember our talks.


----------

